# Guest Speaker for the HRFA: Bill Donovan on Surf and Jetty Fishing.



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Don't look now, but the fall run is on our doorstep! Get primed for those bass and bluefish blitzes by attending the September 9th surf and jetty fishing seminar by expert surfcaster and New Jersey Angler Magazine publisher Bill Donovan. In his fully illustrated seminar, Donovan will cover reading a beach, working a jetty, fishing the inlets, and provide an in-depth treatment of baits, rigs, lures and tackle needed to tackle the big ones in the suds this fall. Don't miss it!

Please join us at this month’s very important meeting. Again, the September 9th meeting will start at 7:45 pm sharp!

The Hudson River Fishermen’s Association meets at the Ridgefield Park Elks lodge, corner of Spruce and Cedar Avenues in Ridgefield Park, NJ. A $2 donation is asked if you are not a member. However, the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association welcomes any new members. All it takes is $25.00 a year to become a member.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

At this month’s meeting, a custom aluminum sand spike donated by Marine Fab, will be given away as one of the door prizes. This sand spike has a retail value of over $30.00

Also, 50 free copies of the September NJ Angler magazine will be available on a first come first serve basis. An extra amount of HRFA newsletters named “Riverview’s” will also be available. Hot Dogs will be available at the break. A request for a donation for the Hot dogs is appreciated.


----------

